# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  Acland's DVD Atlas of Human Anatomy

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*أفضل وأقوى وأمتع سلسلة فيديوهات لعلم التشريح فى تاريخ الطب البشرى*



 *Acland's DVD Atlas of Human Anatomy*



 

* هذه السلسلة بلا جدال هى الافضل عالاطلاق فى مجال التشريح* 

 *يجب ان يحرص على اقتنائها الجميع سواء أكنت طالبا او وصلت لدرجة الأستاذية*

*من لم يشاهد تلك السلسلة من الفيديوهات فقد فاته الكثير و الكثير*

*تقدم هذه السلسلة من الفيديوهات والتى تتراوح مدتها الى حوالى ال 15 ساعة* 
* شرحا مفصلا ودقيقا لكل جزء من اجزاء جسم الانسان متوغلة فى التفاصيل من أكبر عضو الى ادق تفصيل قد تجده فى الجسم*



** 

*   فريق عمل هذه السلسلة*

*Author: Robert D Acland*
*Publisher: Lippincott Williams & Wilkins*


** 

* ثمن هذه السلسلة* 
* 200$*

*ومن يريد شرائها من موقع أمازون* 

*   اضغط عالصورة*

** 













 
*     Part1*

 _Rapidshare_
_ Usershare_
_ Filegetty_
_ Ifile_
_ MegaFtp_
_ Hotfile_
_ Load-Station_


  

 *Part2*

*Rapidshare*
 _Usershare_
 _Filegetty_
 _Ifile_
 _MegaFtp_
_Hotfile_
_Load-Station_






 



 *Part1*

  _Rapidshare_
 _Usershare_
 _Filegetty_
 _Ifile_
_MegaFtp_
_Hotfile_
 _Load-Station_ 


  

*     Part2*

 _Rapidshare_
 _Usershare_
 _Filegetty_
 _Ifile_
 _MegaFtp_
_Hotfile_
_Load-Station_














 *Part1*



  _Rapidshare_
 _Usershare_
 _Filegetty_
 _Ifile_
 _MegaFtp_
_Hotfile_
 _Load-Station_


  

*     Part2*

 _Rapidshare_
 _Usershare_
 _Filegetty_
 _Ifile_
 _MegaFtp_
_Hotfile_
_Load-Station_












 *Part1*


  _Rapidshare_
 _Usershare_
 _Filegetty_
 _Ifile_
 _MegaFtp_
_Hotfile_
 _Load-Station_ 




  
*     Part2*

 _Rapidshare_
 _Usershare_
 _Filegetty_
 _Ifile_
 _MegaFtp_
_Hotfile_
_Load-Station_












 *Part1*


  _Rapidshare_
 _Usershare_
 _Filegetty_
 _Ifile_
 _MegaFtp_
_Hotfile_
 _Load-Station_

 

 *Part2*

 _Ra__pidshare_
 _Usershare_
 _Filegetty_
 _Ifile_
 _MegaFtp_
_Hotfile_
_Load-Station_









 *Part1*



  _Rapidshare_

 _Usershare_
 _Filegetty_
 _Ifile_
 _MegaFtp_
_Hotfile_

 _Load-Station_


 

 *   Part2*
 
*Rapidshare*
* Usershare*
* Filegetty*
_Ifile_
_MegaFtp_
_Hotfile_
*Load-Station*


 _برامج ربما تحتاج اليها_





 K Lite mega codec


  


 *Rapidshare*

 

 Xlisoft.video.converter.ultimate.5.1.22

  


 *Rapidshare*



 

 Winrar

  

 *Rapidshare*



 

 Boilsoft.Splitter.4.28


  


 *Rapidshare*



منقووووووووووووووووووووووول للفائدة

----------


## Shikoooo2008

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## mod47387

thanks

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا بالجميع وان شاء الله يفيدكوا الموضوع

----------


## غير مسجل

‎تحميل بلينكات مباشرة ....

The Upper Extremity
http://blip.tv/file/get/Draime-www1a...tyrmvb476.AVI‎
‎‎
The Lower Extremity
‎http://blip.tv/file/get/Draime-www1a...errmvb160.AVI‎

The Trunk
‎http://blip.tv/file/get/Draime-www1a...nkrmvb193.AVI‎

The Head And Neck, Part 1
‎http://blip.tv/file/get/Draime-www1a...k1rmvb374.AVI‎

The Head And Neck, Part 2
‎http://blip.tv/file/get/Draime-www1a...k2rmvb605.AVI‎

The Internal Organs
‎http://blip.tv/file/get/Draime-www1a...temrmvb372.AVI

----------


## مهاوش الجنوب

مشكور يا طيب
 لكن شو باسوورد فك الضغط لهاي الملفات

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كلمة السر هي 12345

وآسف لنسيان كتابتها

----------

